# Mid-Atlantic Kayak Fishing Symposium



## spoon (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Twenty Bucks?...*

...what they smoking?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Well you know VB has got to get theirs.
should be informative though.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Sheeesh that's pricey. If I go, and I want to, I'll be eating :spam:for a while. Hopefully someone will post the workshops soon. Anyone know who's speaking and on what?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

redgrappler said:


> Sheeesh that's pricey. If I go, and I want to, I'll be eating :spam:for a while. Hopefully someone will post the workshops soon. Anyone know who's speaking and on what?


I'll be hosting a seminar there. Topics include: 
-How use children's Walmart rods for Striper
-How to scientifically Turtle correctly
-How to Spot Burn, both literally and figuratively.



Seriously, I think I'll attend this event on the Ides of March. Lot's like a good way to network with fellow anglers and pick up some good info. 

Skunk


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Combine WRO with the VB and you get a over priced Kayak with no place to launch.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, I've been looking for a new fancy paddle. If the 20% coupon will save me $40 off a $200 paddle I think I will go ahead and go.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

becoyote said:


> Well, I've been looking for a new fancy paddle. If the 20% coupon will save me $40 off a $200 paddle I think I will go ahead and go.


It would only be $20.00 off, remember it cost you $20.00 to get the 20% off......But you might get lucky and get one in the raffle


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

J_Lannon said:


> Combine WRO with the VB and you get a over priced Kayak with no place to launch.


Most of their kayaks are priced at MRSP, which is set by the manufacturers. And there are plenty of places to launch in Virginia Beach. The $ 20 cost covers the required charitable donation to the Virginia Beach Parks and Rec. Foundation.

Speakers include, Jeff Little (Smallmouth Expert), Kayak Kevin, Ric Burnley, Chad Hoover, Aaron Johnson, Mark Lozier, Wayne Bradby, and myself. There will be reps on hand from the 4 biggest kayak manufacturers (OK, Wildy, Native, and Hobie). 

There will also be a pool session in which the experts will demonstrate kayaks and kayak fishing techniques.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks like :spam: it will be. Make that 2 cans. My wife and I will be there. Cory, last year you all had a syllabus of sorts. Will one be created again?


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Virginia Beach sucks, move to Portsmouth.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Doood don't you read the paper, P-town is the only city in the area that's shrinking. Hickory is the place to be !!!!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I'll pay just to hear the speakers alone, see yah there guys.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

erfisher said:


> Virginia Beach sucks, move to Portsmouth.


yep, i grew up in VB and commuted to Port Norfolk for quite a few years. Then i decided to get a place over here a couple of years ago and I love it.

you work on Cleveland St. dont 'ya erfisher? i believe your company buys some materials quite often from my shop.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Any similar seminars in the Central Maryland area?  $20 plus a tank of gas


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

baitslingin said:


> yep, i grew up in VB and commuted to Port Norfolk for quite a few years. Then i decided to get a place over here a couple of years ago and I love it.
> 
> you work on Cleveland St. dont 'ya erfisher? i believe your company buys some materials quite often from my shop.


Was that you I saw on the beach in Port Norfolk a couple falls ago? I had a 24" puppy drum in my kayak with me. 

BTW, just messin around, although I am a Portsmouth boy, I love VB too. Lots of good beaches. Norfolk is cool too. Little big city with a beach!


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah , looks like I'll be there , just paid my $20. Now I've got to save for a tank of gas . Any suggestions on a place to stay overnight ?


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Check the Oceanfront. They often have Fisherman's Specials during Ocean Striper Season. Don't know exactly where or which, maybe someone does.


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

Lots of hotels in Norfolk would be cheaper than VB.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks , looked online and found a few in the area .


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Got to work that day


----------

